# Anyone try to rekindle a romance you had before you got married?



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

How did it go?

Any success stories......or failure stories that are interesting?

Going to take a shot at it this week. :smthumbup:


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Didn't see my choice in the poll. No, I've never tried. I don't know where anyone is even if I wanted to try. I've always figured we broke up for a reason good enough that it was a deal-breaker. Could we both have changed or our lives changed enough to make those original deal-breakers moot? I guess they could. I don't think they have, though.


----------



## SingleDadof2 (Mar 9, 2015)

Funny I'm currently going through a divorce now, but could see myself doing this in the future with her. Not only for my sake, but for our two children. Never wanted my kids to grow up in a broken home. I also don't believe we collectively tried everything to save our marriage. May be difficult on account of her switch in gender preferences, but hey, can't fault me for not giving it another go!


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

Not with an ex-wife/husband

with someone you dated before your marrriage

I don't know if I was clear in my OP


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Good friend of mine divorced. 3 years later they did rekindle the romance and eventually remarried.

2 years after that back in divorce court. She was back to having affairs. 

While they were separate both were better people and had changed. Together they just seem to bring the worst in each other out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

